# Coil build Rda



## MoneymanVape (17/4/16)

Hi, thinking of buying the tsunami rda. Is duel coil builds better for flavour than aingle coil builds?


----------



## GreenyZA (17/4/16)

Not always. Flavour depends on the design of the build and the airflow. Dual coils lower the resistance of the coils. So a lower resistance lets you use more watts. More watts equals more heat and more heat equals more vapor. 

EDIT: Please keep in mind this is a short answer. It's a bit more complex than just this. If you need more info, plz ask 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/4/16)

Thanks dude


----------

